# My little girl



## farmasis (Jan 30, 2011)

My little girl started asking a lot of questions today about God. I took her for a walk in the woods and I talked with her about what salvation means, why sin separates us from God, what grace through faith was and how to know if you are saved. I asked her if she was ready to ask Jesus to be the Lord of her life and she said she wanted to think about it some more. The more we walked, the more questions she asked. She says she understands that she has sin in her life and it keeps her from God. She says she believes Jesus was God's son and that he came to suffer and die for her. Finally, as we almost made it home, she said she was ready and we prayed right there. It was very sweet. I truly think she understands and made a decision tonight.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 30, 2011)

farmasis said:


> My little girl started asking a lot of questions today about God. I took her for a walk in the woods and I talked with her about what salvation means, why sin separates us from God, what grace through faith was and how to know if you are saved. I asked her if she was ready to ask Jesus to be the Lord of her life and she said she wanted to think about it some more. The more we walked, the more questions she asked. She says she understands that she has sin in her life and it keeps her from God. She says she believes Jesus was God's son and that he came to suffer and die for her. Finally, as we almost made it home, she said she was ready and we prayed right there. It was very sweet. I truly think she understands and made a decision tonight.


 That's great that you were the one with her. You will always have that. I know from experience how special that is. Got one more who has not started asking yet.


----------



## CAL (Jan 30, 2011)

I am sure that was quite an experience.Thanks for sharing this with us.May our Lord keep you and her in His hands.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonderful story.I know it will always mean so much to you my Brother.Praise GOD!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Praise God - for salvation,and for daddies like you!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Dad!

Oh, if all fathers could have that happen in their lives.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## farmasis (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll..it meant a lot for me. 

She has asked questions before and said she wanted Jesus in her heart, but i didn't think she understood enough to know the decision she was making. I believe she does now. She wasn't spitting back something she heard, she was speaking in her own words from her heart. It made me cry. 

Now she wants to be baptized right away! I guess we will talk to the youth minister Wednesday.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 31, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Praise God - for salvation,and for daddies like you!


X 2

Still wiping tears from the corner of my eyes. What a joy and privilege to have you share this with us. God is good... all the time!


----------



## funandgun (Jan 31, 2011)

Amen brother.  I know how you feel.  I wish there were more dads like you.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 31, 2011)

So Great ! How old is she ?


----------



## farmasis (Jan 31, 2011)

She is 8, will be 9 in March.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 31, 2011)

Precious !


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 31, 2011)

Praise God!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 31, 2011)

Praise God!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome sir.....good for you for being PREPARED for that moment.  Too many dads aren't ready themselves.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful memory that you will have forever. Praise God for His mercy and love toward the 'lil ones!


----------



## serving1Lord (Feb 4, 2011)

What a wonderful experience it is to lead someone to the Lord,even more momentous when it is one of your children. God bless you and your family.


----------



## ADB (Feb 10, 2011)

And the angels rejoice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! That is wonderful! Thanks so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## golffreak (Feb 14, 2011)

What a great Father/Daughter moment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

farmasis said:


> Thanks Ya'll..it meant a lot for me.
> 
> She has asked questions before and said she wanted Jesus in her heart, but i didn't think she understood enough to know the decision she was making. I believe she does now. She wasn't spitting back something she heard, she was speaking in her own words from her heart. It made me cry.
> 
> Now she wants to be baptized right away! I guess we will talk to the youth minister Wednesday.



He says "nothing will ever snatch you out of the palm of My hand"

I ran far away from God once after being saved and baptized, but God always knew where I was and when I called on Him 20 some years later, He knew where His lost lamb was and came and got me, and I realized I was still saved, still after all that....Oh Glory to God!!!


----------



## farmasis (Mar 8, 2011)

After more delay that I wanted, my daughter will be baptized this Sunday...and I will actually be the one baptizing her. I am so glad my church allows the father to have this honor with their children.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 8, 2011)

farmasis said:


> After more delay that I wanted, my daughter will be baptized this Sunday...and I will actually be the one baptizing her. I am so glad my church allows the father to have this honor with their children.



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 9, 2011)

farmasis said:


> After more delay that I wanted, my daughter will be baptized this Sunday...and I will actually be the one baptizing her. I am so glad my church allows the father to have this honor with their children.




What a joy it is to Baptize someone close to you, Congrats.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re:*

Well, Praise God for you and your daughter.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 9, 2011)

God bless your family.
What a great day it will be.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great to hear and congrats to you for doing a great job.


----------



## farmasis (Mar 10, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Why wouldn't they?


 
Lots of churches only let the pastor baptize...I guess it is protocol..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2011)

What an honor! Congratulations. You will never forget this period in your life!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 11, 2011)

farmasis said:


> lots of churches only let the pastor baptize...i guess it is protocol..



10-4


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 19, 2011)

I remember when I had that conversation with my Dad. Now that I am a father I can start to realize how awesome it must have been for him, and you.

Halleluiah!!!!
Halleluiah!!!!
Halleluiah!!!!


----------



## farmasis (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are some powerful photo's and an amazing moment.
You're presence on this forum make it clear that you must be a godly father to her.  The picture says a thousand words.
I wish every family could experience that.
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

